# Clarification needed on buying a used car



## dedicated1 (May 28, 2011)

I have been in Portugal now for about 6 months and am ready to purchase a used car from a private seller. I've been trying to search this forum and Google.pt to understand what the process is to transfer the car from the seller to me; and who is responsible for doing what steps to complete the process, associated costs/fees, etc.; I'm still not too clear on it all. 

Can anyone help me understand the process...? Yes, we have the fiscal #'s and residency permits too!

Muito obrigada!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The car has to be registered in your name at the Conservatoria, cost appox €60 normally split between seller and buyer
You need to go ideally with seller, Certificado de Matricula, your Fiscal Number, Residency, Passport just in case proof of address, complete form, new CdeM posted to you.
You can do it online

Make certain the road tax is up to date and paid as new owner you would be responsible for any fines for non payment.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Canoeman would be good if you could let everyone know a link to go through the process online.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you sure  it's one of those Portuguese sites that's an absolute nightmare to navigate


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Here for new car Registration
Instituto dos Registos e Notariado: Registo de Veículos

Here for most online options
Automóvel Online

Car road tax can also be paid online, providing you have access to your personal area, that one is easy

It's a lot easier to go in person there is another option, don't think there are that many but solicitors now have an organization Balcão Único do Solicitador that are undercutting the prices of a lot of services traditionally done by Notaries or Conservatoria's now it's been deregulated a bit.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Canoeman - thank you, I didn't ask the question, but I've bookmarked the sites for future reference.


----------

